# How to Remove Rear Speaker Grills???



## nickdz (Jun 30, 2007)

Does anybody know how to remove the rear speaker grills? 

Mine have some paint pealing (brand new car) and I want to replace them.

I'd take it into the dealer under the warranty, but I'm afraid they would screw it up somehow (I'm very anal about my car and have no confidence in dealerships).

I figured some folks out there have probably replaced the rear speakers and could shed some light on this task before I dive-in.


Thanks,
Nick


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Before judging them maybe you ought to give them a try. You may be surprised.*


----------



## nickdz (Jun 30, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *Before judging them maybe you ought to give them a try. You may be surprised.*




What makes you think I haven't?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Because you said >>* "I'd take it into the dealer under the warranty, but I'm afraid they would screw it up somehow"

*If you already took it then you would know they'd a screwed it up already and you wouldn't have stated that remark as you did.*


----------



## nickdz (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok GTO Judge, we're just going to have to agree to disagree on this.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I have not looked at my speakers closely but perhaps there are clips holding the grille on? I realize you have "0" faith in the dealership, but have you thought about taking your car to place like Circuit City where they install stereos and speakers and picked their brain? Maybe they will even show you. Worth a try?*


----------



## nickdz (Jun 30, 2007)

Dealerships... Circuit City... Man, you're just full of good ideas.

No worries though, someone else got back to me with some details on what's involved. Pretty straight forward stuff.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Man..... I work at Best Buy! I used to run a Custom Shop and do a lot of magazine/show work, and you bashing retailers couldn't be further from the truth. The standards that a CC or BBY have to follow are far beyond what you'd find at most small shops, even repudable one's. Now not all CC's and BBy's are the same, meaning that you have some where the workmanship is amazing, others where they have a bunch of rookies. Before dismissing a store completely, maybe you should ask what backgrounds they have. You'll be surprised to find that there are a great deal of stores with very talented and experienced installers.

In regards to the grill coming off, haven't removed my rear deck, but I know that they can only be removed once the entire rear lid is off. Meaning that the entire interior behind the front seats must be pulled. I'll have a thread once I get to it, along with the HID kit, but you might want to try another forum until then. Also, when asking a question, it's poor form to complain about the answer just because you don't like/agree with it. If you're too good to take advice, save the time and bandwidth for someone who will actually use it for something productive.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

The grills are just held in by clips. If you remove the trunk carpeting that covers the front of your gas tank, you may be able to get to them. If not, you'll have to remove the whole shelf. Here's how:

It's a bit of work. First you have to remove the lower part of the rear seat. Raise the passanger head rest, and remove the 2 screws thar hold in the trunk release. If you feel the under part of the lower seat cushon you will feel a pull cord loop on each end. Pull it! the cushon will pull forward and out. Now you will see the bolts that hold the back cushon on. Remove these bolts (Theyalso secure the seat belt buckles). Now grab the seat and snatch it strait up. This will unsecure the back cushon. Now, remove the 3 rd brake lamp assembly. Just use a flat blade and pop it upward. Next you have to remove the c-piller trim, not all the way, but just enough so you can "flex" the rear shelf corners from where they rest on the lower part of the c-piller, and remove it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Excellent Pearl. Nice post.

exwrx: That is what I was referencing. Some of the work that is done to many cars like Circuit City and other places like that is outstanding. They'd be more inclined to share tips, and shortcuts with people before a dealer would. *


----------



## nickdz (Jun 30, 2007)

Good Stuff.. 

Pearl Jam / exwrx - thanks for the help. That info is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

http://kb.ls1gto.com/KB/?cNode=8F2X0Y


----------

